# Quin fandango!



## Anna Più

Hola a tothom!

Ahir vaig dir "quin fandango!" i, encuriosida, he mirat si realment existia aquesta expressió en català. Doncs resulta que un "fandango" és un ball espanyol, com un xotis o una jota.
De fet, sembla que ve del castellà i l’orígen de la paraula pot tenir alguna cosa a veure amb el fado portuguès.
Tanmateix, jo a vegades utilitzo aquesta expressió, amb el "quin" a davant, per referir-me a una situació "desastrosa" o "complicada". 

_Quin fandango_ seria com dir:
_Quin merder!_
_Quin desastre!_
_Quin pollastre!_
_Quin "pastel"!_

Em pregunto...
**Utilitzeu aquesta expressió?*

**Si és així, l’utilitzeu amb aquesta intenció?*
*o només sóc jo, a qui aquest ball li sembla complicat? *

**Quines altres "expressions desastroses" utilitzeu?*

Salutacions,
A+


----------



## Roi Marphille

Anna Più said:
			
		

> Hola a tothom!
> 
> Ahir vaig dir "quin fandango!" i, encuriosida, he mirat si realment existia aquesta expressió en català. Doncs resulta que un "fandango" és un ball espanyol, com un xotis o una jota.
> De fet, sembla que ve del castellà i l’orígen de la paraula pot tenir alguna cosa a veure amb el fado portuguès.
> Tanmateix, jo a vegades utilitzo aquesta expressió, amb el "quin" a davant, per referir-me a una situació "desastrosa" o "complicada".
> 
> _Quin fandango_ seria com dir:
> _Quin merder!_
> _Quin desastre!_
> _Quin pollastre!_
> _Quin "pastel"!_
> 
> Em pregunto...
> **Utilitzeu aquesta expressió?*
> 
> **Si és així, l’utilitzeu amb aquesta intenció?*
> *o només sóc jo, a qui aquest ball li sembla complicat? *
> 
> **Quines altres "expressions desastroses" utilitzeu?*
> 
> Salutacions,
> A+


Hola!
jo l'havia sentit i se què vol dir però no l'he utilitzada mai. 
Jo més aviat dic: "quin merder", "quin desastre" i "vaja pollastre!" (traducció lliure del castellà)
per temes de ballar, el tiet Roi és fatal


----------



## Laia

Anna Più said:
			
		

> Hola a tothom!
> 
> Ahir vaig dir "quin fandango!" i, encuriosida, he mirat si realment existia aquesta expressió en català. Doncs resulta que un "fandango" és un ball espanyol, com un xotis o una jota.
> De fet, sembla que ve del castellà i l’orígen de la paraula pot tenir alguna cosa a veure amb el fado portuguès.
> Tanmateix, jo a vegades utilitzo aquesta expressió, amb el "quin" a davant, per referir-me a una situació "desastrosa" o "complicada".
> 
> _Quin fandango_ seria com dir:
> _Quin merder!_
> _Quin desastre!_
> _Quin pollastre!_
> _Quin "pastel"!_
> 
> Em pregunto...
> **Utilitzeu aquesta expressió?*
> 
> **Si és així, l’utilitzeu amb aquesta intenció?*
> *o només sóc jo, a qui aquest ball li sembla complicat? *
> 
> **Quines altres "expressions desastroses" utilitzeu?*
> 
> Salutacions,
> A+


 
- no utilitzo aquesta expressió.

- utilitzo aquestes:

quina merda (i tot seguit em cago en tot el cagable... perquè jo sóc molt expressiva )

quin guirigall (no la utilitzo gaire, però ara m'ha vingut al cap)

_quin quadro _(ja ho sé, és una castellanada com una catedral! jejeje)


----------



## Samaruc

Altres que se m'acuden:

Quin embolic!
Quin cacau!
Quin canyaret!


----------



## Mei

Ieps, joves!

A mi se m'escapa un "Quina merda!" o un "Nooooo!" (o si tinc els nebots a prop, un "Culleres"  ). No havia sentit mai aquesta expressió "Quin fandango", el que si havia sentit és "Very well fandago"  ...

Salut

Mei


----------



## Anna Più

Samaruc said:
			
		

> Altres que se m'acuden:
> 
> Quin embolic!
> Quin cacau!
> Quin canyaret!


 
*Quin canyaret!* ... aquesta no l'havia sentit mai! potser és molt valenciana?! 
A+


----------



## Samaruc

Anna Più said:
			
		

> *Quin canyaret!* ... aquesta no l'havia sentit mai! potser és molt valenciana?!
> A+



Jo ho empre quan hi ha avalots o una situació de desordre. És una expressió ben viva per ací, probablement sí que siga molt valenciana...

Salut!


----------



## Mixeta i mixons

M'he trobat ara amb aquests fòrums tan interesants, i encara que ha passat molt de temps, vull contar-vos tot el que ma mare solia dir de la meua habitació...
"Quin fandango" en sentit de "desordre material":
Açò és un estable
Quina duana!
Quin safarranxo!

"Quin fandango" en sentit de "confusió mental":
Quin bollit!
Ací també faig servir el cacau, l'embolic i el canyaret. Sóc de la Ribera Baixa del Xúquer, en València.

Per cert el fandango també es balla a València (fandango rodat, primera de fandango) i a ses illes (hi ha molts fandangos balears) a nivell popular.


----------



## RIU

Ei Mixeta, benvinguda per aquí. T'ho passaràs d'allò més bé.


----------



## megane_wang

Hola !

Vejam...

*- Utilitzeu aquesta expressió?*

Fa molt temps que no; quan era petita, per influència dels meus avis, que sí que la feien servir. No sóc _prehistòrica_, però supero la mitja d'edat de la colla aquí present.

*- Si és així, l’utilitzeu amb aquesta intenció?*
Sí, sens dubte: per expressar un desordre material.

*- Quines altres "expressions desastroses" utilitzeu?*
Segur que vols la llista sencera? (Avís: entre d'altres coses, em dedico a la gestió de projectes informàtics... i que cadascú tregui les conclusions que vulgui... )

- Quin caos !
- Quin merder !
- Quin pollastre !
(Variant _fina_ de l'anterior: - Tinc un pollastre saltironant per la taula)
- Quin cacau !
- Quin daltabaix !
- Quin desastre !
- Quin batibull !
- Quin embolic !
- Quin guirigay !
- Quin barreig !
- Quin mareig !
- Quin sarau !
- Quin sidral !
- Quin carnaval !
- Quina olla de grills !
- Quin xafarranxo !
- Quina pífia ! (no és exacte, però les _pífies_ sovint ocasionen _merders_: d'aquí l'associació d'idees)
- Això és la terrassa de l'infern ! (és una herència de l'avi  )
- J**R / C**NS, aquí no hi ha qui s'hi entengui !!!

AH, què bé que m'he quedat.

Salut !!


----------

